# Reinstalling Tivonet



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

I took the Airnet card out of my Tivo ages ago because I had a B and G network and when I rebooted the laptop, the Tivo rebooted. I now have Orange broadband and a livebox (their modem/router) (everything can connect to this) so I want to reinstall it all but that means changing the SSID and ip address. I've misplaced the TiVo network setup disc, can anyone point me to it? Also, I have 2 original drives in my Tivo, I take it it's the left one I need to pull for the software?

Sorry I haven't posted for a while then suddenly ask questions, we just had our second child and time is scarce! This upgrade will be done when one is sleeping and the other feeding!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You can download the driver disk from Silicon Dust.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

Hi, I managed to get my card re-installed (the wee lad who had just been born when I started this thread is now 3!). 

I had all the settings correct, put disc in and ran nic_install, put the drive back (it was the right drive of the pair) and it was connecting to download though seemed to be getting an error unpacking the database saying something along the lines of season pass manager error.

I installed TiVoWeb and can see the tivo, logs etc. but the tivo refuses to dial via the wi-fi. I've unplugged the phone connection from the Sky+ HD and managed to get the TiVo up to date.

I can get a bash prompt via tenet in Windows 7 but I'm not sure where the nic_install file lives and I can't do a dir or ls - found something saying "echo *" is the equivalent but it doesn't look right.

Any thoughts? I'm sure it's something dead simple I've missed.

This stuff is really difficult to track down now!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's *nic_config_tivo* at the telnet prompt.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

tried that, command not found unfortunately :-(

I have the bash-2.02# prompt when I telnet in.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That should have been installed with the drivers really,
try */sbin/nic_config_tivo*

I've attached it to this post as well.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

mm, not winning with this :-(

I put the file into /var/hack as /sbin was read-only but it just says command not found when I try to run it.

I got echo * working - it was showing some weird stuff from my laptop but is ok from telnet prompt on the main pc.

I transferred the file using binary mode in ftp - hope that was right. Tried ASCII and got the same error.

This is all that installed from my disc.

bash-2.02# cd /sbin
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# echo *
badblocks bootpage buildskeleton cmp e2fsck ifconfig init insmod irbmicro.hex irmicro.hex irprog irtest klogd ksyms mke2fs mknod pppd restart route route.tivo rsh syslog syslogd tivoftpd tnlited update updatekernel updateroot


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

What output do you get when you enter the following on the TiVo at the bash prompt:


```
ls -la /sbin/*nic*
```
then


```
ls -la /var/hack/*nic*
```
and finally


```
echo $PATH
```
In addition to the file apparently missing from /sbin, it seems to me you're either not typing the command correctly, the permissions on the file(s) are incorrect (missing execute?) or (reaching here) your path is not set correctly.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

bash-2.02# ls -la /sbin/*nic*
bash: ls: command not found
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls -la /var/hacn/*nic*
bash: ls: command not found
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# echo $PATH
/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin

I had to search around for the ISO, I used Steve Conrad's instructions but the link didn't work so I took the name of the file and searched for that. I put the disk in, booted from it (no Windows discs attached) and executed nic_install/nic_install airnet 

I was able to get out the WEP key I'd manually assigned to the card and was also in the router which I'd long since lost. I'm using the old b router as an access point.

I can telnet/ftp and get tivoweb running. One thing that concerned me is the file /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author now contains this:

/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
# Call the Tivo Package Manager Startup Scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.tpm
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb

seems like too many copies of tivoweb, can I edit this in notepad and ftp it back? 

I have Ubuntu on my machines as well but my Linux knowledge is a bit limited, I've not used it in anger for 20 years or so and even then it was SCO's version and csh.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

OK, obviously "ls" is not a standard command - I must have installed it from elsewhere at some point in the last 10 years! 

I would suggest you extract the file nic_config_tivo from the zip posted above, transfer this extracted file to the TiVo using FTP BINARY mode to /var/hack then execute the following command on the TiVo:


```
chmod +x /var/hack/nic_config_tivo
```
You should now be able to run it using the command


```
/var/hack/nic_config_tivo
```
As for the additional lines in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author - yes, you only need one call to tivoweb. You can transfer the file off the TiVo using ASCII mode, edit it then transfer it back - just make sure it doesn't have ^M at the end of each line after you put it back on the TiVo.

Not sure what the call is to /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.tpm - don't have that on my box.


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Johnny_boy said:


> I'm using the old b router as an access point.


Is the "old b router" on the same IP address range as the livebox? e.g. livebox = 192.168.1.1, "old b router" = 192.168.1.54

If the "old b router" is on a different IP address range then I don't think it'll every find a path to the internet.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

Millhouse, I copied back the file - oops must have had ^m in it as the ftp and telnet has stopped working. I forgot you had to give files execution in Unix - said it had been a long time! But I was able to run the file supplied by Mikerr

I've abandoned the livebox and gone back to Virgin after a lot of hassle from Orange a couple of years back. I have their router which is tempremental at best.

The access point is 192.168.1.150, the main PC is 192.168.1.2 (unless the iPhone gets in there first!) and the router is 192.168.1.1.

I'm going to pull the drives and re-run set-up tomorrow evening or Friday (when everyone is out) as my kids show too much interest in the inside of the TiVo - though they were helpful for telling me what colour the lights were (I'm colour blind).

Thanks to you all so far on this. I'm hoping to get it back up and running soon though whether we can use it or it ends up on eBay :-( (wife's preferred choice) has yet to be decided.


----------

